# Όταν η ελληνική αρχαιολογία συνάντησε τα … ροδέο! (Μέρος Β)



## Earion (Apr 1, 2020)

*Για την αρχή του κειμένου πατήστε εδώ*








13. Σύλληψη ταύρου με δίχτυ. Χρυσό κύπελλο από το Βαφειό Λακωνίας (1500-1450 π.Χ.)

Τρίτη μέθοδος είναι η ερωτική παγίδα. Με μια αγελάδα προσελκύονται τα αρσενικά, τα οποία συλλαμβάνονται με την εκτόξευση σχοινιού που φέρει βρόχο στην άκρη. Στα ποτήρια του Βαφείου, όπου εικονίζονται τα δύο τελευταία συστήματα συλλήψεως, ο βρόχος συνέλαβε τον ταύρο από το ένα από τα πίσω πόδια του. Είναι άξιο παρατηρήσεως ότι κατά τον ίδιο τρόπον γίνεται η σύλληψη και σήμερα στα ροδέος, όπου το σχοινί με τον βρόχο (που είναι γνωστό ως λάσσο) αποτελεί κανονικό «νούμερο» των ταυροκαθαψίων. Ένας παίκτης εκτοξεύει το λάσσο με στόχο τα κέρατα και ένας άλλος με στόχο τα πίσω πόδια του (νεαρού συνήθως) ζώου.

Έως εδώ πρόκειται για επαγγελματική απασχόληση με την αγέλη. Το μεγάλο άλμα είναι η μεταφορά των αγωνισμάτων στον στίβο και η μεταμόρφωσή των σε θεατρικής φύσεως επιδόσεις ενώπιον λαού. Έχουμε πλήθος από τέτοιες παραστάσεις, αλλά κλασικές παραμένουν οι τοιχογραφίες της Κνωσού. Αποτελούνταν από πολλούς πίνακες μικρούς εν είδει ζωφόρου, αλλά μόνον μια παράσταση καταφέραμε να ανασυστήσουμε. Το θέμα παρουσιάζει εκπληκτικούς ακροβατισμούς που δημιουργούν αγωνία στον θεατή. Πελώριος ταύρος με μακριά κέρατα τρέχει προς αριστερά. Δεν μπορεί να είναι πρωτόγονο βόδι, όπως θα βρει κανείς σε πολλά βιβλία. Το ζώο έχει δέρμα κηλιδωτό, τα δε πολλά χρώματα σημαίνουν κατοικίδια ποικιλία βοδιού. Ίσως πρόκειται για ποικιλία ανάλογη προς το βόδι της Νοτιοδυτικής Ευρώπης με καταγωγή από τη στέπα. Πάντως φαίνεται να γινόταν επιλογή ποικιλίας των βοοειδών, όπως συμβαίνει και στις ισπανικές ταυρομαχίες. Είναι μάταιο, και θα κατέληγε στο γελοίο, να προσπαθούν να κεντρίσουν την μακαριότητα νωθρών ζώων.






14. Τοιχογραφία ταυροπαιδιάς. Κνωσός, δυτική πτέρυγα.

Πάντοτε τα ζώα των ταυροπαιδιών εικονίζονται να τρέχουν μανιωδώς στο ειδικό σχήμα της Κρητομυκηναϊκής τέχνης που ονομάζεται ιπτάμενος καλπασμός (Flying gallop). Από τα κέρατά του κρεμιέται μια νεαρά παίκτρια. Είναι γυμνή κατά τα άλλα, εκτός από το περίζωμα και τα υποδήματα που φορεί, αλλά δεν της λείπουν ούτε τα κοσμήματά της ούτε η εξεζητημένη κόμμωση. Παντού όπου ζωγραφίζονται οι τολμηρές πρόγονοι των Αμαζόνων είναι καταστόλιστες από περιδέραια, βραχιόλια, και ταινίες γύρω από την κόμη, ενώ πλήθος πλοκάμων από τα μακριά μαλλιά των κυματίζουν στον άνεμο. Οι υπάρξεις αυτές αντίκριζαν τον θάνατο γεμάτες από κομψότητα σωμάτων και πολυτέλεια εμφανίσεων.






15. Η τοιχογραφία σε σύγχρονη καλλιτεχνική αναπαράσταση

Πάνω στη ράχη του ταύρου αρσενικός ακροβάτης στηρίζεται με τα χέρια, έχοντας το κεφάλι κάτω και τα πόδια προς τον ουρανό. Τέλος, πίσω από το ζώο τρίτη μορφή, γυναικεία πάλι, στέκεται όρθια. Μόλις που αγγίζει το έδαφος, στηριζόμενη στα ακροδάχτυλα των ποδών της, ενώ τα χέρια της και η προσοχή της εκτείνονται προς τους συναδέλφους της που είναι πάνω στον ταύρο.

Πώς θα ερμηνεύσουμε την παράσταση; Και πάλι μας χρειάζεται η πρακτική πείρα των ειδικών. Η ανάλυση του γραφείου μπορεί να είναι απατηλή. Ο Έβανς έκαμε μια σύνθεση του όλου ακροβατισμού, τον οποίον αντιλαμβάνεται ως εξής: Μία και η αυτή μορφή συλλαμβάνει τον καλπάζοντα ταύρο από τα κέρατα. Το μαινόμενο ζώο με την έμφυτη κίνηση του κερατισμού ρίχνει τη μορφή πάνω στη ράχη του. Από εκεί, ο τρίτος χρόνος του «πηδήματος θανάτου» θα φέρει την μορφή στο έδαφος. Δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτά τα πράγματα, που τόσο ωραία και εύκολα φαίνονται στη θεωρία, είναι δυνατά στην πραγματικότητα. Ίσως είναι αναγκαίο να φανταστούμε πολλούς παίκτες μαζί, από τους οποίους ο ένας αφήνει και ο άλλος παραλαμβάνει το ζώο. Οι ειδικοί στις ταυρομαχίες λέγουν ότι καμιά ανθρώπινη δύναμη δεν είναι δυνατόν να παίξει με τα κέρατα του ταύρου σε πλήρη ηλικία, δηλαδή μετά το πέμπτο έτος. Πρέπει λοιπόν να φανταστούμε ότι τα ζώα των Κρητικών ταυρομαχιών είναι ακόμη ανήλικοι ταύροι; Η εμφάνισή των δεν προδίδει τίποτε, είναι όμως δυνατόν. Είναι επίσης χαρακτηριστικό ότι όπου μπορούμε να αναγνωρίσουμε το φύλο επάνω στις παραστάσεις, τα κέρατα του ταύρου τα προσβάλλει πάντοτε γυναίκα ταυρομάχος. Το πιο επικίνδυνο μέρος του παιχνιδιού το ανελάμβαναν νεαρές γυναίκες! Ποιος ξέρει, μήπως η ζωική ψυχολογία θα μας αποδείξει αργότερα ότι οι ταύροι ανέχονταν καλύτερα τις γυναίκες από είδος ιπποτισμού εμφύτου στο αρσενικό!






16. Ταυροκεφαλή. Ρυτό από το παλάτι της Κνωσού (1550-1500 π.Χ.)

Από τα ροδέος έχουμε πολλές και καλές αναλογίες. Γυναίκες αναλαμβάνουν και εκεί να κάμνουν ακροβασίες ανάλογες προς τις Μινωικές, ενώ τα άλογα καλπάζουν. Χρησιμοποιούνται όμως άλογα, όχι ταύροι. Υπάρχουν ένα ή δύο «νούμερα» όπου άνδρες αναλαμβάνουν να παρουσιαστούν ιππεύοντας πάνω σε ορμητικούς και εκδικητικούς ταύρους που είναι γνωστοί ως Βράμα. Ιππεύουν απλώς και κατόπιν πηδούν από το ζώο, του οποίου την προσοχή προσπαθούν να περισπάσουν δύο τρεις άλλοι ντυμένοι παλιάτσοι, ώστε να μπορέσει να απομακρυνθεί ζωντανός αυτός που αποτόλμησε να προσβάλει το υπερήφανο ζώο. Το αγώνισμα θεωρείται πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο και τρία ή το πολύ τέσσερα δευτερόλεπτα αποτελούν το όριο αντοχής του παίκτη για να θεωρηθεί νικητής, ενώ στα ροδέος με άλογα απαιτούνται δέκα τουλάχιστον. Μας παραμένει λοιπόν πρόβλημα η δεινή δεξιοτεχνία και τόλμη των Μινωικών παικτών και παικτριών. Είναι πρόβλημα το οποίο δεν μπορούμε ακόμη να συλλάβουμε. Ας περιοριστούμε να εκφράσουμε τον θαυμασμό μας.

Άλλου είδους φως θα αντλήσουμε από τις ταυροπαιδιές της Κίνας. Εδώ γνωρίζουμε λιγότερα πράγματα για τους ακροβατισμούς και περισσότερα για την κοινωνική θέση των παικτών και την ανατροφή των ταύρων. Οι πηγές μας είναι από το ένα μέρος ανάγλυφες παραστάσεις που βρέθηκαν σε ανασκαφές, από το άλλο και γραπτές πηγές, των οποίων στερούμεθα απολύτως στην Ελλάδα. Τα ανάγλυφα χρονολογούνται από την εποχή της δυναστείας Χαν (Han) και κυρίως από ένα τάφο που βρέθηκε στο Νανυάγκ (επαρχία Χονάν). Ο τάφος ανήκει στην μεταγενέστερη εποχή της δυναστείας Χαν, δηλαδή περίπου στους δύο πρώτους μετά Χριστόν αιώνες.

Τα κείμενά μας προέρχονται εν μέρει από την ίδια δυναστεία. Συμφώνα με αυτά, πολλές φορές γίνονταν και ψευδοταυρομαχίες με άνδρες ρωμαλέους, οι οποίοι υποδύονταν τους ρόλους των ταύρων. Στερέωναν πάνω στην κεφαλή τους δύο σεβαστών διαστάσεων κέρατα και προσπαθούσαν να καταβάλουν ο ένας τον άλλο με κουτουλιές. Έχουμε και σχετικές απεικονίσεις. Μία από αυτές, προερχομένη από κινεζική εγκυκλοπαίδεια του έτους 1609 (θυμίζω ότι η τυπογραφία στην Κίνα ήταν γνωστή από παλαιότατη εποχή), παρουσιάζει δύο τέτοιους ταυρομάχους που φορούν το ειδικό θεατρικό ένδυμα με μακρότατα μανίκια, το οποίο μέχρι και σήμερα φορούν οι Κινέζοι ηθοποιοί επί σκηνής.

Ο ταύρος είναι σύμβολο δύναμης, βίας, ευφορίας και σφρίγους. Σε όλον τον κόσμο είναι διαδεδομένες οι ιδέες αυτές, εξού και οι ταυρομαχίες, όπως το τονίσαμε ήδη, δεν φαίνονται απαλλαγμένες και από θρησκευτική σημασία. Τα ανάγλυφα της Κίνας μας παρουσιάζουν ή μάχη ταύρου προς ταύρο ή αγώνα ταύρου προς άνθρωπο, πάντοτε πεζό, όπως συμβαίνει και στις Κρητομυκηναϊκές παραστάσεις. Σημειωτέον ότι και στην Κρήτη ήταν γνωστή η πάλη ταύρου προς ταύρο, η οποία μάλιστα από απόψεως ρυθμού της τέχνης παρουσιάζει παράδοξη αναλογία προς τα έργα της Κίνας. Φαίνεται ότι οι καλλιτέχνες είχαν παρατηρήσει και αποτυπώσει καλά τις κινήσεις και τα ήθη των ζώων σε αυτές τις μονομαχίες.

Ακόμη και σήμερα διατηρούνται ως δημόσια θεάματα οι μονομαχίες ταύρων. Έχουν και την έννοια εορτών για την ευφορία της χρονιάς και κατέχουμε πολλές περιγραφές από διάφορες εποχές, οι οποίες μας είναι πολύτιμες για να αναπαραστήσουμε κάπως, τουλάχιστον στην φαντασία μας, την ασφαλώς ανάλογη κατάσταση στην δική μας περιοχή της προϊστορικής Μεσογείου.

Γνωρίζουμε ότι οι ταύροι υποβάλλονται σε συστηματική εκγύμναση και ότι λαμβάνεται η μεγίστη δυνατή φροντίδα για την μεγαλοπρεπή κατοικία και τη λοιπή καλοπέραση του ζώου. Ο ταύρος αναπαύεται πίσω από πολυτελή μεταξωτά παραπετάσματα πράσινου χρώματος. Τρώγει εκλεκτό λευκό ρύζι και η άριστη ποιότητα του κρασιού φυλάσσεται γι’ αυτόν. Είναι κοινότατη η φράση οικοδεσπότη προς υπηρέτη εν ώρα συμποσίου, να προσέξει μήπως φέρει στους φιλοξενούμενους το κρασί του ταύρου. Δεν είναι δε τούτο σχήμα λόγου, διότι πράγματι οι άνθρωποι πίνουν το κατώτερης ποιότητας κρασί. Οι ταύροι ανήκουν σε δυνατές οικογένειες, όπως σήμερα τα άλογα των ιπποδρομιών. Όταν έρθει η ημέρα των αγώνων, τέσσερις ρωμαλέοι άνδρες αποτελούν την τιμητική συνοδεία, ενώ χιλιάδες λαού σπεύδουν πατείς με πατώ σε να παραστούν στο θέαμα. Οι δύο ταύροι προσάγονται μαζί.











17-19





20

Για κάμποσο διάστημα ατενίζουν ο ένας τον άλλον ακίνητοι και σιωπηλοί. Κατόπιν κινούνται σε μάχη. Προσβάλλουν ο ένας τον άλλον με τα κέρατα, αλλ’ επωφελούνται από κάθε τυχαίο περιστατικό, δείχνοντας και την πονηριά και τη νοημοσύνη τους. Αφήνονται τα ζώα να παλέψουν επί τρεις έως τέσσερις γύρους και κατόπιν οι δύο οικογένειες χωρίζουν τους ταύρους. Τον νικητή ανακηρύσσουν μαζί οι ιδιοκτήτες και το κοινό.

Η αποχώρηση αποτελεί μαζί και θορυβώδη διαδήλωση. Οι συγγενείς και φίλοι της οικογενείας του νικητή ακολουθούν την νικητήρια πομπή επευφημώντας, πηδώντας και σφυρίζοντας. Ο νικητής ταύρος συναισθάνεται ότι όλη αυτή η φασαρία είναι προς τιμήν του. Βαδίζει αργά και μεγαλοπρεπώς. Τουναντίον ο νικημένος ταύρος, καθώς και οι οπαδοί του, έχουν κάτω τις κεφαλές, κινούμενοι εν σιωπή και καταθλίψει. Η οικογένεια που κερδίζει παραχωρεί μεγαλοπρεπές συμπόσιο. Ιδιαίτερη περιποίηση φυσικά έχει και ο ταύρος, ο οποίος με κάθε δυνατή πομπή προσάγεται στον χώρο του αγώνα και απομακρύνεται από εκεί νικητής. Μπροστά από το ζώο βαδίζει άνθρωπος που χτυπά μεγάλο κουδούνι. Ο ταύρος είναι καταστόλιστος. Χρυσά άνθη τοποθετούνται στην κεφαλή του και κόκκινο μετάξι στο σώμα του. Σημειωτέον ότι από την Αγία Τριάδα της Κρήτης κατέχουμε σειρά χάλκινων ειδωλίων βοδιών, μερικά δε έχουν χρυσό δίσκο πάνω στο μέτωπο. Να είναι αφιερώματα στη μνήμη ταύρων νικητών σε ανάλογες μάχες; Είναι πιθανόν. Ένας ρόδακας πάντως κοσμεί και τις κεφαλές ταύρων οι οποίες είναι αγγεία τελετουργικά (ρυτά). Ίσως και εδώ το πράγμα έχει τη σημασία «ταύρος ρωμαλέος, νικητής αγώνων».

Νομίζω ότι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη σημασία για εμάς είναι και τα κοινωνικά ήθη τα οποία είχε επιβάλει ο ταύρος. Θεωρείται μεγάλη τιμή των οικογενειών όταν έχουν αγωνιστικό ταύρο. Ο ιδιοκτήτης του ταύρου αποκαλείται «Ο θείος του ταύρου». Τα μέλη της οικογενείας από την οποία αγοράστηκε ο ταύρος καλούνται «βωδινοί συγγενείς». Στην ιεραρχία θεωρούνται πρώτοι οι βωδινοί συγγενείς, ακόμη στενότεροι και από τους αμέσους εξ αίματος συγγενείς.

Μου φαίνεται ότι το παράδοξο τούτο φαινόμενο, ακριβώς επειδή είναι παράδοξο, υποδεικνύει βαθύτατα τη θρησκευτική καταγωγή του εθίμου της ταυρομαχίας. Ποιος ξέρει τι κρύβεται πίσω από τις εξευγενισμένες τελετές, τις οποίες μας δείχνουν οι τοιχογραφίες των Κρητικών και Μυκηναϊκών ανακτόρων. Ποιος ξέρει τι εμπερικλείουν και τι από αυτά τα πράγματα θα μπορούμε μιαν ημέρα να αναγνώσουμε! Ποιος ξέρει ποιος συμβολισμός, ποιοι κοινωνικοί θεσμοί, ποια λεπτή ψυχολογία κρύβεται πίσω από τις λιγνές, ευκίνητες μορφές των νέων και νεανίδων της Μινωικής κοινωνίας, με τις πολυτελείς εμφανίσεις τους, με τα πολύχρωμα φορέματά τους, με το εορτάσιμο χτένισμα της μακράς τους κόμης! Η ζωή τους κρεμόταν από μια τρίχα στις μεγάλες αυτές στιγμές.






21. Χρυσό δαχτυλίδι από το Φουρνί Αρχανών (περ. 1700 π.Χ.)

Πρέπει να ήταν κολοσσιαία η σημασία των στιγμών αυτών για την Κρητομυκηναϊκή κοινωνία. Μας το αποδεικνύουν οι δεκάδες των παραστάσεων που έχουν διασωθεί, συχνότερες από κάθε άλλο θέμα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε γραπτά μνημεία να μας εξηγήσουν αυτό το μέγα θέαμα του θάρρους, της τέχνης και της αγωνίας. Ακόμη και ο μύθος παραμένει σιωπηλός. Διότι πολύ ωχρές αναλαμπές ενός μακρινού παρελθόντος είναι ο Ηρακλής και ο Θησέας που παλεύουν με τους ταύρους και οι Δηιάνειρες, οι Αταλάντες, οι Φαίδρες και οι Αριάδνες, οι οποίες ήσαν αμαζόνες εμπνέοντας και στους άνδρας το δέος με τα αρρενωπά των κατορθώματα και οι οποίες συνήθιζαν να ερωτεύονται μόνον αριστείς του ηρωικού αιώνα! Ίσως μιαν ημέρα να μάθουμε περισσότερα.






22. Χρυσό σφραγιστικό δαχτυλίδι από τον τάφο του «Πολεμιστή με τον Γρύπα». Πύλος, 1500–1450 π.Χ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2020)

Πολλά λάικ και ευχαριστούμε, Earion!


----------

